# Gravely 5665 Professional "konked" out



## Clay McFarland (Aug 7, 2019)

After many years of smooth running my Gravely 5665 Kohler K301s died (i hope temporarily). It was running smooth and suddenly a ping started, like hitting the engine rapidly with a ball ping hammer. It was also running a bit rough then. I tried to get it back out of the yard, mistake, and it knocked, belched black smoke and died. Now there is no compression whatsoever. It was not smoking at all before the incident. I am sure the solution is going to be to get into the engine. I'm hoping for the best which would be a timing chain and new valve(s). My question is what any of the experts might suppose the problem is. Also, more importantly does anyone know of anybody in North Mississippi/Memphis,TN who would be able to help me. By the way, I am new to the forum and look forward to the discussions. Thanks very much!!


----------

